# Speakers circa £500



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Right basically i'm caught in two minds as to whether I should buy some new wheels for my mini, or buy some good speakers. I've been looking at these speakers as two of my friends both have KRKs and can only say good things about them.

http://www.decks.co.uk/package/KRK_RP8_G2_Focusrite_Saffire_6_USB_54562

Problem is I would quite like to have some that are a bit different, dont want to jump on the same band wagon so to speak. What can you guys and girls recommend.

Thanks!

oh and they need to be active, unfortunately i dont have the cash for an amp as well.


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

A few Dj mates of mine have Rokits, not sure on which model they have though, but they do sound good.

My brother is into producing techno and minimal tech, and he has a pair of event monitors which are on a different level! although iirc, they were ex display from a shop in Manchester and were half price at £750!!

I seem to remember him saying a lot of studios use event, but I could be wrong.

They absolutely blow the roof off though and the sound quality never changes. To turn them up above halfway, you would have to wear earplugs!

Ryan


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Depends what you want out of them? I prefer a nice warm sound so I stick with a lot of really old school stuff.


----------

